# Miniblind pull cord replacement?



## RocketGal (Mar 29, 2012)

The cord on my miniblind is frayed and will break soon. How can I replace the cord? There's nothing wrong with the miniblind itself.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

RocketGal said:


> The cord on my miniblind is frayed and will break soon. How can I replace the cord? There's nothing wrong with the miniblind itself.


This is a total PIA to do,you should just replace it unless you're good at weaving.
I tried to shorten blinds once and by the time I was done it was in the trash can along with a couple of empty beer bottles.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

About $7.00 at Wal-Mart for a new blind.


----------

